# 7/14/11 on the 16'7" Whaler



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

A long time friend of mine came down from Auburn to go fishing today. The weather man couldn't make up his mind, but when we left the house it was 2 foot before 12 then going to 2-3 in the afternoon with 50% chance of thunderstorms. I was bracing myself for a day putting around in the bay and maybe drifting the pass for some reds but we stayed hopeful. Got to the pass and it looked ok so we took the little Boston Whaler out to give it a try. Got about 5 miles out and it was getting a little worse and I was thinking of turning around but pushed on. Got a little better as we pulled up to our spot about 15 miles from the pass. Ended up getting our four big reds and some nice mangroves. Even picked up a keeper trigger and two mingos. The smallest of the four reds was 22 inches with the biggest being 26. The one big mangrove measured 26 as well, biggest one I have seen personally but I know they get a lot bigger. Headed home around 2 because the ice box was so full we were having to sit on it (not that big of a one in the little boat). Had fun free-lining for the mangroves and holding on for dear life before they hit the bottom and break you off. Waves were nice once we got out >1 foot and stayed that way all the way home.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Atta boy!

Did you leave any out there?


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

nice fish Brett


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Mangrove!!! Perserverance pays off.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that's a nice mess of fish! good job and report...


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

That's some quality eating Gray Snappers there! Very nice.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Man Im kicking myself for not getting out there with you guys!


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

*Really nice catch*

Hey there. That's quite a catch, congrats. How far out were you and how deep was it? Thanks for the info.
Paolo


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

nice mangrove!:thumbup:

dim eat real good right there


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

nice catch


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Paolo said:


> Hey there. That's quite a catch, congrats. How far out were you and how deep was it? Thanks for the info.
> Paolo


At 15 miles, the depth is between 80-100 ft. Depends on where exactly.


----------



## Ikester (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks like a good day!


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

We were around 83-87 feet.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Good job Brett. Know you boys had some fun catchin' them too


----------

